# Starship Troopers Terran Ascendancy Audio/Visual Problems



## Haine (Aug 12, 2008)

So I recently reinstalled an Oldie-but-Goodie.

The 2000 released squad-based RTS Starship Troopers.

And after a bit of patching managed to get it to run on 64-bit Vista Home Premium. Before it was stuck in perpetual letter-box.

After all the patching I'd come to find out the Audio is dicey at best, and for some reason the Preferences Menu shows -no- labeling for all the categories. So I can't fine tune graphics and audio settings to try and fix some issues.

Would anyone have any recommendations? Maybe an Ini file somewhere that I can use to fine-tune my settings or somethnig?


----------



## MysticOutcast (Sep 18, 2009)

Content remove - rules violation


----------



## Haine (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh no the files aren't messed up. Terran Ascendancy was never made to run with a 64-bit System the patches I used were developed by its developer Blue tongue.

They recommend emailing them about the problem but I'd hoped someone here was aware of this particular issue. It really ruins the game when your game is experiencing stuttering when it shouldn't.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

MysticOutcast,

I've removed the content of your post as we don't support those activities. Please refer to the forum rules.


----------



## Haine (Aug 12, 2008)

Cookiegal said:


> MysticOutcast,
> 
> I've removed the content of your post as we don't support those activities. Please refer to the forum rules.


Well then, that killed my chances of finding some help.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The help provided has to fall within the guideline of the rules. So maybe you need to go back to plan B and e-mail them or don't try to install something on a 64-bit machine that's not compatible.


----------



## Haine (Aug 12, 2008)

Cookiegal said:


> The help provided has to fall within the guideline of the rules. So maybe you need to go back to plan B and e-mail them or don't try to install something on a 64-bit machine that's not compatible.


Why is there always some bird admin trapping balls over something trivial?

It was an honest statement.

As for Mystic recommending torrenting a potentially pirated copy of a game. I had no intention of doing so. I own the actual game. Why the hell would I do that?

Whatever.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That has earned you a banned account. If you can't respect the board administration then you can find another site where anything goes.


----------

